# Yaris or CArolla Uber X



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

Yaris or CArolla only two cars I will consider. I will be working after concert / event surges and beach area bar drop offs and airport drop offs. I have been Using a full size vehicle to get started and gather data, so need to get a real Uber X car. My budget is between 4.5k and 5k. Here in California we will be getting a 12c per gallon gas tax increase in November this needs to be factored in. In the 5 weeks I have been exploring Uber X there would have been only maybe 3 trips that would be a challenge with the Yaris, all were 4 really big guys bar hopping at the beach but those are 1 mile trips, maybe 4-5 miles to a house party. Your thoughts Uber People?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I'd get the Corolla the Yaris is too small and I think I remember reading the Corolla actually gets better gas mileage


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

I have experience with both, the Yaris gets superb mileage, better than carolla, problem is the Yaris back seat is small, how often do you need a bigger back seat? How often do you seat 3 in the back? And when you do how often is it a long trip?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> I have experience with both, the Yaris gets superb mileage, better than carolla, problem is the Yaris back seat is small, how often do you need a bigger back seat? How often do you seat 3 in the back? And when you do how often is it a long trip?


All of my rides require a big trunk as I really only do airport rides . Also it's Corolla not Carolla . 
I regularly get 4 people going to the airport back seat space is nice when you don't have to constantly adjust seats for people to be comfortable

Looked up 2013 models

Yaris is 30/37 mpg
Corolla is 27/34

I'd get the Corolla at such a small difference in MPG. I think both of those figures are kinda disappointing for such small cars , I've been seeing 34mpg + 50/50 driving in a full size turbo charge sedan with more cargo and rear room then a 7series BMW . (2015 + Passats with the 1.8T )


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Too expensive


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

If your going to buy an Audi or Bmw .. consider where and how they get thier great MPG from... normal diesel or Turbo Petrol/Gasoline ... your biggest issue is maintenence! Do you know the cost for a service on a 2000lbs common rail diesel is? or the cost to replace the Turbo in the 1.8L ?
While the standard Carolla/Camery might be ok, it's servicing is much cheaper, coilpacks/spark plugs are much cheaper and easier to replace... and even New cars are too good for x..

imhop


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

OverTheBarrell said:


> If your going to buy an Audi or Bmw .. consider where and how they get thier great MPG from... normal diesel or Turbo Petrol/Gasoline ... your biggest issue is maintenence! Do you know the cost for a service on a 2000lbs common rail diesel is? or the cost to replace the Turbo in the 1.8L ?
> While the standard Carolla/Camery might be ok, it's servicing is much cheaper, coilpacks/spark plugs are much cheaper and easier to replace... and even New cars are too good for x..
> 
> imhop


Good point, I always forget that most people pay for their cars to get repaired. I do 95% of my own work and parts for BMW and even VW really aren't any more then Toyota or Honda (maybe 5-10% premium) Those VW Turbo 1.8 are unbelievably reliable there are people who already have over 200k miles with no repairs needed . 65k miles on mine( and still not a penny in repair (bought it with 2k miles at an auction) Finally had to replace the factory tires 4 new tires installed with 60k mile warranty $450 . Other then that I've done 1 air filter (did it at 55k miles and it still looked brand new) and 5 oil changes about to do a 6th (12-15k mile intervals and oil still looks amazing probably could go 20k) . Only repair was getting an updated bolt for the driver door hinge the factory one would tend to come loose and make a slight noise . $5 and 5 minutes


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Good point, I always forget that most people pay for their cars to get repaired. I do 95% of my own work and parts for BMW and even VW really aren't any more then Toyota or Honda (maybe 5-10% premium) Those VW Turbo 1.8 are unbelievably reliable there are people who already have over 200k miles with no repairs needed . 65k miles on mine( and still not a penny in repair (bought it with 2k miles at an auction) Finally had to replace the factory tires 4 new tires installed with 60k mile warranty $450 . Other then that I've done 1 air filter (did it at 55k miles and it still looked brand new) and 5 oil changes about to do a 6th (12-15k mile intervals and oil still looks amazing probably could go 20k) . Only repair was getting an updated bolt for the driver door hinge the factory one would tend to come loose and make a slight noise . $5 and 5 minutes


Also consider what county you live in. 
In Australia we pay double for European cars, American cars are almost non existent. In the USA parts for most cars are available, if your in Europe VW, BMW and Audi are common place...

It depends on where you live and what's easily available.

I had a Mitsubishi Triton tray truck, it ran for 170,000 and then dead, that was 2014 model and I never changed the brake pads..

Just changing the oil doesn't work over here, esp for that diesel.

The number of km vs the maintenence schedule killed me, but I digress.

If your driving full time with Uber, you can rack up km/miles in no time.


----------



## Uber Shenanigans (Mar 24, 2017)

Get the cheapest one since uber x barely pays anything. Don't worry about passenger comfort .
In Tampa it is $0.60/mile and $0.08/min so the cheapest is the only way to go.

And if pax says anything about the car, say.
You get what you pay for.
You pay peanuts you get monkeys. 
Then make a monkey noise while scratching your arm pits with both hands.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Uber Shenanigans said:


> Get the cheapest one since uber x barely pays anything. Don't worry about passenger comfort .
> In Tampa it is $0.60/mile and $0.08/min so the cheapest is the only way to go.


Good lord , that's insanely cheap . I thought when I was in Tampa the Uber's I took were crazy cheap .


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Good lord , that's insanely cheap . I thought when I was in Tampa the Uber's I took were crazy cheap .


Ashville NC has a good rate, considering. 
If you have the option, go with Lyft?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

OverTheBarrell said:


> Ashville NC has a good rate, considering.
> If you have the option, go with Lyft?


I only use uber over lyft when I have free rides ,before our trip Uber sent me 10 free rides ,I was bale to pass off the discount by tipping all my drivers $5-10 on my rides all were crazy shocked .


----------

